# superblock defekt



## Thomas Kuse (9. Dezember 2003)

Jetzt hab ich anscheinend ein Problem.
Mein gentoo linux meint beim Starten den Superblock der dev/root und /dev/boot nicht finden zu können.

Nun soll ich mit e2fsck von verschiedenen Stellen den Superblock wiederherstellen: 
8193, 8192*2+1, 8192*4+1, 8192*8+1
aber irgendwie funktioniert das gar nicht. 
Ich weiss noch nicht mal was eigentlich kaputt ist und warum?

Hat einer eine Idee?

btw: der letzte Befehl vor dem folgenreichen Neustart war übrigens ein etc-update.


----------



## hulmel (9. Dezember 2003)

mke2fs -n /dev/..... sollte die Liste mit alternativen Superblocks bringen.


----------



## Thomas Kuse (11. Dezember 2003)

danke danke!
Es hat blendend funktioniert!


----------

